
The most dangerous thing about the Amazon fires is the apocalyptic rhetoric - mgdo
https://www.spectator.co.uk/2019/08/the-most-dangerous-thing-about-the-amazon-fires-is-the-apocalyptic-rhetoric/
======
mgdo
[...] the number of fires in Brazil this year is more than last year, but
about the same as in 2016 and less than in 2002, 2003, 2004, 2005, 2006, 2007,
2010 and 2012. [...]

